# 3D ( stereoscopic videos ) mit Linux

## Tinitus

Hallo,

hat schon jemand eine Konfiguration für 3D Wiedergabe (nicht compiz) am Laufen?

Als Player würde sich ja Bino anbieten. (http://bino3d.org).

Wie weit ist der Intel Treiber für den Grafikchip in den neuen Core i Prozessoren unter Linux? Unter W****s  funktioniert die 3D Wiedergabe ja gut. Habe ich zumindest mit Side by Side Formaten getestet.

Eine Quad Buffered Karte möchte ich wegen der Kosten und dem hohen Stromverbrauch nicht testen. Und jedes mal Win booten ist auch nicht so dolle...

Habt ihr da Tipps für mich?

----------

## Tinitus

Das noch mal nach oben schieb....

----------

## boospy

Hi, also ich versteh das jetzt nicht ganz. Vielleicht verwechsle ich auch was. Aber du redest doch von 3D Wiedergabe von Filmen. Sehe ich das richtig das man hier für die Bluerays mit 3D keine aktuelle HDMI Version braucht? 3D (das was auf Sky) kommt. Läuft in jedem Player. Habs hier bei mir mit Kaffeine am laufen. 

Hab Bino getestet. Funzt auch, aber wie tut das mit ner Bluray? Hab mir 2 Stück gekauft: "Der gestiefelte Kater, und Die Reise zur geheimnisvollen Insel". Beide funzen nur in 2D. Was mache ich falsch? Konnte sie nicht direkt abspielen, deshalb habe ich die Filme mit MKV auf die Platte kopiert. Ich hatte die 3D Spur aber auf jeden Fall angehakt. 

lg

boospy

----------

